# Immernoch Fehler beim Mana/Leben beim Hexenmeister - Grundwerte falsch



## Mightymagic (2. April 2008)

Hallo Beo,

ich habe zwar schon einige Tage nicht mehr ins Changelog geschaut aber Du scheinst ja die Berechnung der Leben/Mana Werte u.a. beim HM angepasst zu haben. Jedoch scheint mir das immernoch nicht korrekt. Ich habe ein Leben von 8610 bei +455 Ausdauer. (Grundwert + 4550 = 8610) Der Charakterplaner zeigt jetzt aber 9037 an. Mal abgesehen davon das der Wert doch recht krumm ist.

Gruß Mightymagic alias Shakurc


----------

